# Paph.rothschildianum



## tcw (Mar 8, 2013)

The First bloom. DS5.8cm PTW2.0cm


----------



## Susie11 (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 8, 2013)

that's a serious roth!


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 8, 2013)

Indeed serious! Is this one of the 'Green Valley' X 'Dou Fong' plants?


----------



## eggshells (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 8, 2013)

Petal width looks pretty wide. The color is nice.


----------



## monocotman (Mar 8, 2013)

lovely flower.
Interesting to see what new roth breeding is producing.
Deeper colours and wider petals.
Nice.
David


----------



## tcw (Mar 8, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Indeed serious! Is this one of the 'Green Valley' X 'Dou Fong' plants?



NO!


----------



## Fabrice (Mar 8, 2013)

oooh, very large petals!!!

So, what's the cross please?


----------



## tcw (Mar 8, 2013)

Fabrice said:


> oooh, very large petals!!!
> 
> So, what's the cross please?



2135 X 2135


----------



## Justin (Mar 8, 2013)

wow!

now that is exactly what i would expect (MM x Rex) x (MM x Rex) to look like!


----------



## smartie2000 (Mar 8, 2013)

super wide petals!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 8, 2013)

Very Impressive!

Paphman910


----------



## Shiva (Mar 8, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## emydura (Mar 8, 2013)

That is wonderful.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 8, 2013)

Justin said:


> wow!
> 
> now that is exactly what i would expect (MM x Rex) x (MM x Rex) to look like!



Is that what 2135 is?


----------



## tcw (Mar 8, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Is that what 2135 is?



Z2135 Paph. rothschildianum 'Rex × Mt.Millais'


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank-you.
Is the number a flask/cross code? From which nursery? Thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow -- beautiful!


----------



## tcw (Mar 9, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Thank-you.
> Is the number a flask/cross code? From which nursery? Thanks



Sorry!I'm confused.


----------



## valenzino (Mar 9, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Thank-you.
> Is the number a flask/cross code? From which nursery? Thanks



Yes,is a cross code and is Originally from OZ (OrchidZone California)


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 9, 2013)

thanks.
Amazing flower.


----------



## AquaGem (Mar 9, 2013)

I am in Awe!!!!!!


----------



## chrismende (Mar 9, 2013)

That's a pretty hefty flower!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Mar 11, 2013)

Wow, what a flower. Nice


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Mar 12, 2013)

Very 'beefy' looking - fantastic first bloom!


----------



## Carper (Mar 12, 2013)

That's a bold looking roth, really stands out.

Gary
UK


----------



## tcw (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## fbrem (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow, never seen such a robust looking roth bloom. it looks like it wants to pick a fight!


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow!

Love everything about it.


----------



## Trithor (Mar 18, 2013)

Everything I would want one of my roths to be. Well coured and marked and good meaty proportions! Congratulations!


----------



## Wendy (Mar 18, 2013)

That is a really nice roth. Wonderful!


----------



## Barry (Mar 18, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful roths and I hope I will have this one!


----------



## Heather (Mar 19, 2013)

Love it!!


----------



## Ayreon (Mar 19, 2013)

Outstanding!!!


----------

